# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Who here smokes

## Dav7

Just curious. I do myself.

----------


## Proper

I use to a lot for 5 years but went cold turkey for a year and bow can't stand the taste of it or smell. I still smoke sometimes when I drink though but not as much as I use to (used to buy two packs on the night I planned to drink and maybe on avg half to a full pack a day depending on mood).

----------


## Dav7

> I use to a lot for 5 years but went cold turkey for a year and bow can't stand the taste of it or smell. I still smoke sometimes when I drink though but not as much as I use to (used to buy two packs on the night I planned to drink and maybe on avg half to a full pack a day depending on mood).


 So you're off the fags a year, tell me - how long did it take for you to get over the cravings, or do you still get them?

Another general question here if anybody would care to answer it - does smoking negatively affect hair loss?

----------


## drybone

I do not smoke but my wife does. She finds it extremely difficult to quit. Its very addictive and expensive. 

You raise a good question of what it does to our hair. I dont know  :Confused: 

I should go research it.

----------


## Kayman

> So you're off the fags a year, tell me - how long did it take for you to get over the cravings, or do you still get them?
> 
> Another general question here if anybody would care to answer it - does smoking negatively affect hair loss?


 This is just an educated guess but if smoking results in poor circulation then your hair might not be getting as many nutrients as it could be if you did not smoke.

----------


## Proper

> So you're off the fags a year, tell me - how long did it take for you to get over the cravings, or do you still get them?
> 
> Another general question here if anybody would care to answer it - does smoking negatively affect hair loss?


 I didn't have cravings for it. Smoking always gave me a bit of dizziness and nausea and a sour taste in my mouth but i just did it socially since I was always on campus.

It became a habit which is why it was hard to stop. Standing at the bus stop, waiting for class, standing in a group, I jsut needed smoething to have ni my hand. An oral fixation. I never get cravings at all. It was easier for me cause when I'm back at home with parenst, I don't smoke because my parents would kill me if I smoke and I'd feel shameful even if they didn't care. After I stopped, yes, it hit me when doing nothing I felt like I wanted to hold a cig so it looked like I had something to do (anxiety maybe?) but the habit of holding the cig stopped and I don't ever think about smoking or buying cigs even. When I'm on campus however and I meet buddies who stayed back, seeing them smoke makes me feel like having one but I remind myself how it made me feel and how the taste is disgusting.

That's also another reason aprtially for why I qit smoking. When I got on the medications, I figure if I'm doing this for my hair, I might as well go healthy and see how far it takes me in my progress rather than just taking meds and doing something that negatively affects hair. I for one, don't know if smoking affects hairloss but I felt like if I still smoked while taking meds, it's like half assing the treatment.

I seen lots of arab guys smoking and hipsters from year one and stills ee those guys on campus frmo time to time and they still smoke. Their hair looks the same. So I'm assuming its genetics.

----------


## Shan

just a few a day, helps relieve stress

----------


## Aames

Smoking doesn't really affect hair loss but I don't see why you would want to continue. At the very least, switch to e-cigs since you still get the nicotine but without damaging teeth, skin, respiratory health, etc.

----------


## gldngamer

Hmmm, I used to smoke regularly, but i stopped about a month back. I guess i was afraid that it was causing me to loose hair, and there is an article on belgravia that supports this. Neways, healthwise i feel better stopping smoking, my lips had darkened , now they are back to light pink.

----------


## drybone

> Smoking doesn't really affect hair loss but I don't see why you would want to continue. At the very least, switch to e-cigs since you still get the nicotine but without damaging teeth, skin, respiratory health, etc.


 I know. 

Why doesnt the government ban the burning of tobacco and just have folks some those things.No cancer. No second hand smoke . No lung damage. 

Why dont they just do that?

----------


## Aames

> I know. 
> 
> Why doesnt the government ban the burning of tobacco and just have folks some those things.No cancer. No second hand smoke . No lung damage. 
> 
> Why dont they just do that?


 I don't understand why more smokers don't switch to e-cigs. Like you say, no damage, and they can pretty much smoke them anywhere they want to.

----------


## Proper

> I don't understand why more smokers don't switch to e-cigs. Like you say, no damage, and they can pretty much smoke them anywhere they want to.


 It's not the same. I don't smoke anymore but when e-cigs were introduced to me while I was a smoker, it didn't have the same appeal. I liked watching the cigarette burn and holding something that had the spongy filter, and it just felt real. The e-cig does taste good cause you can switch flavours, like the hookah, but to be honest, on a night of drinking, an e-cig just doesn't cut it. 

Although I will never touch a cigarette again, but I will admit that those were fun times.

----------


## gldngamer

> Considering buying some e-cigs, but there are still some negative health affects that are keeping me away from them.
> 
> Such a shame. Smoking is ****ing cool.


 Agreed mate, its the best feeling in the world. Ne one tried weed? 
 :Cool:

----------


## Aames

> Considering buying some e-cigs, but there are still some negative health affects that are keeping me away from them.
> 
> *Such a shame. Smoking is ****ing cool.*


 I know!!!! Look at this, you know you want to be like him:

----------


## Bacon

Only the green stuff once in a while, unless I'm drunk in which case I will consume anything that's put in front of me.

----------


## gldngamer

> Drugs are for ******s.


 cannabis is not a hardcore drug, its recreational at best. There is no addiction to the substance, and it has been proven to be better than alcohol and cigarettes in terms of health issues.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> Weed is for try-hard college douche bags. Much like alcohol.
> 
> Hard drugs or go home. That said I'm clean since a few months.


 What did you used to take Highlander?

----------


## Shan

> Weed is for try-hard college douche bags. Much like alcohol.
> 
> Hard drugs or go home. That said I'm clean since a few months.


 Highlander is a psycho with serious mental issues

----------


## Breaking Bald

And weed is awesome, such a pleasant drug. I smoked cigs for a couple of years but quit, however I still find myself have the odd one, even more so if I am out drinking on a night out. Still smoke weed though when I get the chance.

----------


## Aames

> Weed is for try-hard college douche bags. Much like alcohol.
> 
> Hard drugs or go home. That said I'm clean since a few months.


 Opiates are the best. Kill my sex-drive and make me feel truly at peace with the world and myself. It's a shame they can be so debilitating and life-ruining.

----------


## rothandy

> Just curious. I do myself.


 I don't understand many people smoke.. what you exactly want to knwo ?

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I don't understand many people smoke.. what you exactly want to knwo ?


 Both parents smoked growing up.  It was quite a different world when I grew up.  Men and women walked through supermarkets smoking cigarettes, cigars, and pipes while shopping.  People smoked in restaurants and crushed their cigarettes out on their plates.  I used to dread sitting next to a booth in a restaurant having to smell a smoldering cigarette left by someone.  Years ago, George Harrison made the comment that cigarettes are more addicting than heroin.

Hair restoration doctor, Sharon Keene wrote a series of hair growth articles in the hair transplant trade magazine called "Forum". She cited cigarette smoking as detrimental to healthy hair growth.  Cigarettes raise testosterone levels and constricts blood vessels.  These were epigenetic identical twin studies.  On the other hand, there are a lot of men and women who have smoked for years who have great heads of hair.  So cigarettes most likely only have a 3% to perhaps an 8% detrimental effect on hair.  Just my guesstimate.  

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant, 1045 Powers Place, Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## rothandy

> Both parents smoked growing up.  It was quite a different world when I grew up.  Men and women walked through supermarkets smoking cigarettes, cigars, and pipes while shopping.  People smoked in restaurants and crushed their cigarettes out on their plates.  I used to dread sitting next to a booth in a restaurant having to smell a smoldering cigarette left by someone.  Years ago, George Harrison made the comment that cigarettes are more addicting than heroin.
> 
> Hair restoration doctor, Sharon Keene wrote a series of hair growth articles in the hair transplant trade magazine called "Forum". She cited cigarette smoking as detrimental to healthy hair growth.  Cigarettes raise testosterone levels and constricts blood vessels.  These were epigenetic identical twin studies.  On the other hand, there are a lot of men and women who have smoked for years who have great heads of hair.  So cigarettes most likely only have a 3% to perhaps an 8% detrimental effect on hair.  Just my guesstimate.  
> 
> 35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant, 1045 Powers Place, Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
> The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
> Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck


 

Hey man cig smoking is is bad not only for the hair growth but it has very bad impact on our health. I don't understand how people can play with their health.

----------


## Bruce Banner

I do not smoke but my wife does. She finds it extremely difficult to quit. Its very addictive and expensive.

----------


## clee984

> I do not smoke but my wife does. She finds it extremely difficult to quit. Its very addictive and expensive.


 Has she tried Allen Carr's Easyway to Stop Smoking? That worked for me. 

I used to smoke like a mo-fo, but gave u awhile ago. I do wonder about the link between smoking and baldness, because I don't know it's coincidence or not, but of my friends from high school that I'm still in contact with, the ones who smoked cigarettes have all become bald to some extent (including me), and the ones who haven't all still have full heads of hair.

----------


## MonnaLisa

I do not smoke and I do not recommend you to do it

----------


## Skarlett44

I do rarely

----------


## Bestort

> Just curious. I do myself.


 I do not smoke, I know that it is harmful. Health must be protected.

----------


## HoldMyJaw

work,study and home - and all those things will go easy if we`ll take care of ourselves.

----------


## Turazenko

i'm smoking about 20 years

----------


## billu7

sometimes

----------


## AInsley

Smoking only weed :Smile:  
No cigarettes or hookah for a long time

----------


## Richmondavis

Before we go further, lets clarify what CBD is and why, from a branding perspective, its the polar opposite of smoking of doobie. https://nobullshitseeds.com/best-cbd-oil/

----------


## SophieWaggner83

I have thrown this case for 8 years already. I just realized one day that it was difficult for me to climb to the second floor, although I was 26 and it was difficult to realize it, but thank God I did it!

----------


## xfenry

I've been smoking only marijuana for quite some time now, but I hate regular cigarettes.

----------


## olvias

I have finally quit smoking, awesome feelings!

----------


## DominicRutherford

I often indulge in a good joint of marijuana to calm my nerves in this frenzied rhythm of life. In the past, it was enough for me to smoke it 2-3 times a week to feel relaxed and calm.

----------


## Lois Blake

I believe that smoking is bad for the body. But still - this is everyone's decision

----------


## franckgamesports

All cannabis products are really great way to relax or could use for recreation. Right now there are a lot of big players on th market but my advice is to check some information about Heavy Hitters . Some information you can check here https://hhdelivered.com/ and also find where to buy

----------


## TomasDavis

Good afternoon, smoking is a very harmful thing for health. You know, for a while I also had an addiction, and I had no idea how to get rid of it. However, one day I made a firm decision to use this platform https://blessedcbd.co.uk in order to buy CBD, which helped me get rid of addiction! I hope you will find it useful too!.

----------


## elenapatrick

My two children, who smoke without my permission and are very clever and funny.*I buy a LOOKI SPYCAM MINI, which allows me to keep an eye on them. my child is protected from smoke.

----------

